# L plates



## jango1975 (20 May 2008)

hi all ,just want to tell everyone bout my experience with L plates over the weekend
my car was in getting a service over the weekend,so i was driving the wifes micra she is on a provisional and has her L plates up,the way other drivers treat L PLATES and learner drivers shocked me i have a full licence 5 years now,from friday to monday i was driving it round dublin , people hate being stuck behind L drivers ,i was flashed at,overtaken at the first chance ,i was in the pheonix park on sunday and was nearly ran off the road by a guy trying to overtake me on a small road ,it was an shock to me i really feel for first time drivers, now have people really no time for L drivers


----------



## Graham_07 (20 May 2008)

Interesting, my son had L plates up for a few months then got his test (yippee) . I was driving car as you were several times while L plates were on it. I found the worst time was when stopped at junctions. I was constantly getting beeped at flashed to move on even when I ( as a driver with almost 30 years experience ) did not consider it safe to proceed. I agree with you fully.


----------



## stevec (20 May 2008)

I've 16 years driving experience, I can still remember back to when I had L plates - I was a right bag of nerves.

Nowadays, I'll go out of my way to accomodate a learner and be tolerant of them stalling / hesitating / making mistakes etc.  

I am shocked to read of your experience.


----------



## S.L.F (20 May 2008)

stevec said:


> I've 16 years driving experience, I can still remember back to when I had L plates - I was a right bag of nerves.
> 
> Nowadays, I'll go out of my way to accomodate a learner and be tolerant of them stalling / hesitating / making mistakes etc.
> 
> I am shocked to read of your experience.




Me too!!!


----------



## jango1975 (20 May 2008)

i was and still ,im not messing either ,i feel it would be better and safer not to have L PLATES up i know its the law etc ,i think learner drivers get a lot of bad press im starting to wonder if they have it wrong about learners,my wife is a nervous wreck driving over people beeping and rushing her,i had no idea until i drove the car how bad it was out there


----------



## Dee101 (21 May 2008)

I have L plates on my car but I have to say I don't notice much negativity on the roads towards me. Though I do know it exists and I think its shocking. You would swear these people were born as fully licensed drivers! They forget what its like to learn to drive!

One incident I did experience though - one time I was out taking lessons in an official Irish School of Motoring car (complete with massive "L" sign on the roof!). I was stopped at a red light and I stalled slightly when the traffic lights went green again and this idiot behind me started beeping me like mad! When I say I stalled slightly, I mean I didn't move off for about 4 seconds literally!. 
I just thought this fella was the height of ignorance if ever I saw it. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## CMR (21 May 2008)

I experienced the same when I put L plates up whilst my sister was insured as a learner driver in my car.
The difference in attitudes was shocking  - I literally couldn't wait to get the L plates off when I got home


----------



## joeysully (21 May 2008)

I got beeped at the lights the other day - it rarely happens to me im normally quite observant at lights but was lost in some conversation about a woman or a car with the guy alongside me. the light turned green and immediately I got beeped - well I didn’t like it at all and I took my dam good time pulling off  Next time I feel iv been beeped unnecessarily I will be getting out to see what the problem is – 

  “hello sir/miss is everything ok? You beeped me there with the speed of light as the light turned green is there something wrong? 
  No nothing wrong?
  Oh right I thought you were warning me about something. Ohh look the lights gone red again"

ohh i dont have L plates


----------



## gillarosa (21 May 2008)

joeysully said:


> I got beeped at the lights the other day - it rarely happens to me im normally quite observant at lights but was lost in some conversation about a woman or a car with the guy alongside me.


 
Thanks Joesully, 
While stuck in traffic I have often wondered what men talk about in cars when they are alone together, always seems like such intense conversation as you observe from the gridlock! lol
But on the topic, I think there has been a serious slide in courtesy on the road in general in the past decade and L plate cars may be just one of the targets of the serial beepers, it seems that some drivers evaluate what the other vehicle is and who is driving it before taking a decision to say merge dangerously in front of it or other sometimes unnecesary or dangerous antics. So is the answer better enforcement? we may hate the Nanny State but we sometimes act like brats in need of our noses being wiped!
M


----------



## truthseeker (21 May 2008)

Its an absolute disgrace how people behave on the roads anyway but if you have L Plates up its even worse. My OH was learning last year and using my car so L Plates were up - I definitely noticed more people trying to overtake me, more beeping at lights. I just ignored it all.
I had a similiar experience as Dee101 - and the instructor got out and started giving out to the people in the car behind, they sped off laughing.
I always mosey along slowly behind a learner driver, and leave plenty of space, and Id never beep one at lights - whats the point - if someone is nervous and you start hassling them they are only going to get more nervous and take longer to do the manouver!!!

I also think older people in larger cars think they own the roads compared to younger people in smaller cars. I was almost run off the M50 recently by an ignoramous who attempted to overtake me on the left just as my lane ended so he almost sideswiped me (he shouldnt have been overtaking on the left at all), and then proceeded to beep me from behind, at the next opportunity he overtook me in the correct lane, shook his fist at me and beeped again. He was an older man in a large merc, i am a younger woman in a small ford - he was absolutely in the wrong but I wonder would he have tried what he did at all if Id been in a larger car? (the L Plates are long gone - were not up for this incident)


----------



## shesells (21 May 2008)

I've often thought the Gardai would make a fortune (especially in speeding fines) if they drove an oldish small car with L plates around the place at the speed limit. When I was learning it always amazed me that people felt the need to overtake just because I had L plates.

Driving school cars are another matter though. I have encountered a couple of frustrating ones lately. The main one being on the back roads between Lucan and Blanch at rush hour. This road (after the leisure centre) is narrow and windy. Driving school car, with learner doing about 30kmph built up a crazy line of traffic until of course some idiot tries a death defying illegal overtaking of about 6 of us (I was 2 cars behind the driving school car). Terrifying stuff, and stressful to drive in.

We all have to learn somewhere and sometime granted, but rush hour learning really needs to be a couple of lessons on when the driver has at least some confidence. So I blame the driving schools for that one.

I have no problem driving behind a learner as long as they don't scare me!


----------



## ClubMan (21 May 2008)

This is a _Letting Off Steam _issue. Moved from Car & motoring related issues. Could the original poster please read the posting guidelines before posting again.


----------



## CGorman (21 May 2008)

Fully agree with OP. Im driving with a provisional licence at the moment, mainly my parents Avensis... and people treat me with such contempt.

My main gripe is with speed. I've driven Mullingar-Athlone several times. Speed limit is 80kph and i do 80kph most of the way. Its a dangerous enough road with sharp bends... but yet even when im driving at the speed limit people constantly overtake - often very foolishly... they drive right up against you... and intimidate you.

My gf, also learning to drive has been called every name under the sun. Recently a artic driver past her out and wound down his window to give her the fingers as he drove past at 100kph! Crazy! Firstly it was wreckless driving on his part, secondly she was doing well over 80kph on a normal west of ireland road... not a motorway or anything...

My parents take down the plates when im not around because they get beeped at and intimidated.

The horrible thing is, it's typically wreckless drivers who do the intimidating and it only encourages already nervous learners to do dangerous things...

Without a doubt the biggest culprits (in my mind) are 'professional' drivers... vans, lorries, taxies... they are so dangerous and self rightous!!


----------



## Staples (21 May 2008)

The safest and most effective response is to avoid contact with your heckler.  More than anything, they want to know that you've heard and acknowledged their gripe.

For leaner drivers in particular, it's important to maintain concentration on the road ahead and to ignore unhelpful distractions.  Doing so will also annoy the offending party.  Confrontation only makes things worse.


----------



## CGorman (21 May 2008)

Staples said:


> More than anything, they want to know that you've heard and acknowledged their gripe.



Can be fustrating when their 'gripe' typically is that i've erred on the side of caution rather than speeding out a junction and in the process delaying them a precious second.


----------



## Mel (21 May 2008)

I never had L plates on my car when I was learning, and I never had any hassles on the road. 

I put them up just to do the test and got beeped at twice while doing the test, so in the space of 40 minutes. 
Once was by a resident who wanted me to refrain from doing my reverse around corner until she had left the estate (fair enough, I read the other thread and I understand it could be annoying to have this in your estate all day every day) and once was at traffic lights by the car behind me, beforethe lights went green!


----------



## TreeTiger (22 May 2008)

jango1975 said:


> i feel it would be better and safer not to have L PLATES up i know its the law etc ...


I agree with you, when my son started to learn I insisted the L plates went up, but I couldn't believe the attitude of many other drivers.  I was beeped at, flashed, tailgated, cut in on from the right, cut in on from the left, you name it.  The worst were van drivers.  Whenever I hear someone saying that their son or daughter is learning to drive I tell them about my experiences.  Most of them have come back to tell me the same thing is happening to them.

Eventually we left the front plate up but left the back one flat on the rear shelf, as if it fell off the rear windscreen!  It's amazing how other drivers' manners improved after that 

However, I must say that I had a very nice experience one time while the plates were up.  A very nice driver saw I was about to reverse into a fairly tight parking space, he quickly stopped his car in a loading area across the road, jumped out and held up oncoming traffic while I parked.  As it happens, I'm pretty darned good at parallel parking so I performed this manouvre flawlessly, and the guy gave me a big smile and a thumbs up    Kind of made my day actually!  So there are some drivers out there who are decent to L plate drivers.


----------



## noname (22 May 2008)

Has anyone seen the Dara O'Brien stand-up dvd?

he recounts a story of when he was learning to drive (he was over 30). He was getting a lesson in the instructors car & he stalled at a set of lights.  He got beebed by the BMW behind him, then calmly pulled up the hand break, got out of the car, went back to the (small) driver behind & asked what the problem was.

BMW driver then got quite nervous with this big Irish lump leaning in his window & mutterd something about him not leaving when the lights turned green.

O'Brien then went on to ask Mr BMW if he thought the giant pyrimad of L's on the top of the car meant the driver was loush (sp) and did not leave because he didn't feel this green was right for him.

very funny (must be the way he tell's it)

a good DVD too i would recommend it.


----------



## Pique318 (22 May 2008)

I have my own response for those who beep me when I'm at lights. Put the car into reverse. You can see the look of horror on their face when they see the reversing lights come on.

NOW you've got a reason to beep sunshine, hehe


----------



## Graham_07 (22 May 2008)

Pique318 said:


> I have my own response for those who beep me when I'm at lights. Put the car into reverse. You can see the look of horror on their face when they see the reversing lights come on.
> 
> NOW you've got a reason to beep sunshine, hehe


 
Good one. Specially if you're driving a Hummer or Landrover


----------



## Tarquin (22 May 2008)

A pal's sister was trying to learn to drive and got so intimidated by all the beeping, flashing lights and gestures at her, she has apparantly stopped driving completely.


----------



## DeeFox (23 May 2008)

I'm quite surprised at some of the stories in this thread.  I had my L plates up for about a year and only got beeped at once ever - and this was when I stalled twice at traffic lights...I would have beeped at myself that time!


----------



## foxylady (23 May 2008)

As a current learner driver myself , I come across a lot of these people who I can only call idiots and the the ones usually beeping are the ones I would call dangerous drivers.

When I first started driving if I stalled and someone beeped me which they usually did , this only served to make me more flustered and panic as a result I found it v off putting and didnt want to go back out on the road but then a friend told me if hit happened again just roll down my window and give them the finger, not very polite I know but certainly effective.

I am a lot more competent at driving now and would consider myself v cautious and stick to all the rules of the road speed limits, INDICATORS etc which full licence drivers seem to forget


----------



## FredBloggs (23 May 2008)

Long time ago since I learned to drive but I still remember one of my first lessons and the idiot behind sitting on his horn after my car stalled at a junction.  It only made matters worse as I frantically tried to get the car going only to flood the engine.
Also i had to restrain my Dad who was teaching me from getting out of the car and giving the other driver a piece of his mind.
I've always kept this in mind and even when I'm behind the most incompetent L drivers I never ever beep them!   However that doesn't apply when I come up against some more "experienced" drivers!


----------



## Ham Slicer (23 May 2008)

Only started driving last year as I've never had a real need for a car and probably still don't.

Didn't find any major problems with the L plates when I had them.

However I do find many drivers trying to intimidate me because I drive an old and small car.  I often get jumped at roundabouts and tailgated on major and minor roads.

I don't really bother blowing the horn when I get jumped as it's about as intimidating as the bell on my bike.  When I get tailgated I just take the foot off the accelerator and slow right down.  I was freewheeling at 20kph last week in the Phoenix Park with a Taxi on my bumper.  When they back off I speed up.  Usually works for me.


----------



## liaconn (23 May 2008)

DeeFox said:


> I'm quite surprised at some of the stories in this thread. I had my L plates up for about a year and only got beeped at once ever - and this was when I stalled twice at traffic lights...I would have beeped at myself that time!


 
I don't see the point of beeping at people who've stalled at lights, even if it happens several times. They're not doing it deliberately so its not going to speed things up. People who are daydreaming and dont notice the lights have turned green (as I have often done) need to be beeped at to get moving.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 May 2008)

foxylady said:


> a friend told me if hit happened again just roll down my window and give them the finger


 
You could give them the [broken link removed]... would love to be in this & press the oil slick button at one of those jerks.


----------



## Soldier (28 May 2008)

i remember it well its a disgrace. i remember there was 2 lanes onto a main road one to go left one to go right i was going left watching the traffic busy road well didnt a TAXI driver go into the right lane and cut right across me. Pure ignorance. so anytime i see a Learner driver im always very patient and let them go at their own pace.


----------



## rmelly (28 May 2008)

I make allowance for any learners in test cars, or learners who are very obviously under instruction (driving slowly etc), but make no special allowance (either way) for unaccompanied learner drivers - if they are driving poorly, chances are they are on first licence and shouldn't be unaccompanied.

I certainly wouldn't go out of my way to make life awkward for them by tailgating, passing unsafely or unnecessary beeping of horn which I experienced as a learner driver and occasionally see others do.

Plus in fairness, you're as likely to see poor behaviour from drivers with learner plates as drivers without them. And let's not start on Taxi drivers.


----------



## csirl (28 May 2008)

> And let's not start on Taxi drivers.


 
There seems to be some new rule in Dublin whereby Taxis must have one of their breaklights not working (hard to say if indicators are not working as they dont use them anyway). It also appears to be mandatory to have fog lights on with no headlights at night.


----------



## hopalong (31 May 2008)

i have just started giving some driving lessons to a family member,and i,ve noticed its mainly women drivers who are honking,the male ones just pass by regardless of continous white lines ,roundabouts etc,so has anyone else found this.


----------



## amtc (2 Jun 2008)

We all had to learn to drive so am tolerant enough myself. However there are some specials out there.

However what bugs the hell out of me are those who have cut out the 'l's out of the signs and just put them up, or those that have managed to put them up the wrong way round (i.e. with the horizontal part of the l pointing to the left). My particular favourite that I saw today was an L sig hanging from a 'Baby on Board' sticker, and a 'Princess on Board' sticker hanging from that. Also a small collection of soft toys in back window. It's a car not a display cabinet! Puhleese!!

Sorry for going OT


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jun 2008)

amtc said:


> My particular favourite that I saw today was an L sig hanging from a 'Baby on Board' sticker, and a 'Princess on Board' sticker hanging from that.


 
I don't get the rationale behind "baby on board" or similar signs. Is that to warn me of possible projectile vomiting heading my way from junior having gorged themselves with too much coke & chocs ? I know that cars are likely to carry children. Equally I know that they are likely to carry elderly people, middle aged people etc. etc. Should we have signs for "great-grandad in zimmer frame onboard" ?  I'll be equally careful of the car in front of me regardless of signage. It's not the kids on board one has to be careful about but that most dangerous component in the car... the nut behind the steering wheel. ( Tuesday morning after b/holiday rant over)


----------



## foxylady (3 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> I make allowance for any learners in test cars, or learners who are very obviously under instruction (driving slowly etc), but make no special allowance (either way) for unaccompanied learner drivers - if they are driving poorly, chances are they are on first licence and shouldn't be unaccompanied.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't go out of my way to make life awkward for them by *tailgating, passing unsafely* or unnecessary beeping of horn which I experienced as a learner driver and occasionally see others do.
> 
> Plus in fairness, you're as likely to see poor behaviour from drivers with learner plates as drivers without them. And let's not start on Taxi drivers.


 

dont think u should be doing this to anyone as its illegal


----------



## TreeTiger (3 Jun 2008)

foxylady said:


> dont think u should be doing this to anyone as its illegal


I think perhaps you mis-read what rmelly said?



rmelly said:


> I certainly wouldn't go out of my way to make life awkward for them
> by tailgating, passing unsafely or unnecessary beeping of horn
> which I experienced as a learner driver and occasionally see others do.


I understood that to mean that rmelly would NOT do what was done to him/her and what he/she still sees going on.


----------



## S.L.F (4 Jun 2008)

I drive a van and never give learner drivers a hard time, what's the point?
All that happens when learners are flashed or beeped at is they get frustrated, panic and make mistakes.

I have always driven a van did my test in it and have had a full licence for some years but I want to get a car so I can put big stupid looking L plates on to it so when someone beeps or flashes me I'll get out of the car and ask them what their problem is?

Grrrrr can't wait!!!


----------



## foxylady (5 Jun 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> I think perhaps you mis-read what rmelly said?
> 
> 
> I understood that to mean that rmelly would NOT do what was done to him/her and what he/she still sees going on.


 
I understood that too, but it was made to sound as if they were doing learner drivers a favour as oppesed to just driving properly.


----------

